# Is this a mystery or a dumb mistake?



## 650bill (May 23, 2011)

Is this a mystery or a dumb mistake? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

650bill here again.
First, I want to thank John and others who contributed greatly to the question I posted concerning WW11 coloirs. It was all great stuff.

The plastic model I am working on has caused what seems to me to be a mystery. I am building a 1/172 model of a German F.202 Messerschmitt BF.110 G2. I was on EBay last month and found a seller who offered a package deal of 4 very old 1/172 kits for one price. I got all four for 6 dollars.

The Messerschmitt I am building is made by FROG, but I have no date , other than by the appearance of the box and paperwork, which indicates a lot of age.

Anyway, the molding process is good, and after assembly, requiring only a tiny amount of body puddy.

Then I ran into a problem. The paint will not lay down, at least on top of the wing surface. After drying, it stays wrinkled. The rest of the plane acts as it should, and I came up with a good coverage.

1. Before starting the build, I washed all parts in a mild liquid soap and the rised well with luke warm water. 

2. The paint I am using is an enemal oil base of good quality.
I paint only by brush because some years ago I loss the use of both my hands, so I can not operate a spray paint or air brush.

3. My brushes are good, being the red sable type.

4. The paint of the fusealoge, engine cowling and tail all came out fine. Even the under surface of the wings come out good,with the paint lying down and all wrinkles disappearing.

Does anyone suppose there is something on the top surface of the wing, or something in the plastic compound, causing this problem? because the wing has 2 parts, upper and lower.

Thanks for reading. 650bill


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

You might try cleaning the parts wtih something like Purple Power, Super Clean or Simple Green Concentrate. Those are degreasers. Also you may find a good quality primer will help. Now and then something on (or rarely in) the plastic prevents the paint from adhering properly. Or, in the least, lightly sand the surface of the model with wet and dry sandpaper.

Frog made kits in the 50s through the 70s. Their 110 isnt bad for its age.


----------



## 650bill (May 23, 2011)

*Appreciate the info*

Once again I thank you for the info John. It is because of modeler like you that the rest of us can learn. 650bill said that.


----------

